# Turkey Hunting American Fork Canyon



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Has anyone ever hunted up there? I know it might be a little more difficult without the vehicle access, but I would guess there are birds up that way. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I am new to Turkey hunting and just looking for a little insight from some of those that are a little more skilled at this than I am.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

nateysmith said:


> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Take a hike up there and see if you can hear any or come across any sign :O||:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Follow the streams, when they head up a side canyon follow them.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. This is what I will do.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

The only time I've seen them is later in the summer after the road is open. Sorry can't help.


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

I rode my mt bike up 2 years ago. didn't find any. a month later find them all in several spots I looked. Good luck. several ride motorcycles in from cascade springs, so don't think you will be alone.


----------

